# Imported Thailand Bettas available



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a few of these available for sale. Price includes delivery to GTA/Markham/Miss/Oak. All other areas please email me.

These are from the best Breeders in Thailand, and cannot be found anywhere else!
all are show quality!

Blue/Yellow Dragon Halfmoon male. $50 Sale Pending
http://i43.tinypic.com/r0bh1v.jpg

Orange Dot Halfmoon male $50
http://i41.tinypic.com/ku53l.jpg

Black Copper Dragon Halfmoon male $50
http://i39.tinypic.com/ztye6e.jpg

Blue/Orange Halfmoon male $50 SOLD
http://i43.tinypic.com/2cmvm0h.jpg

Black/Orange Crowntail male $40
http://i41.tinypic.com/2vlv9m1.jpg

Black King Crowntail male....very unique! $45 SOLD
http://i44.tinypic.com/728zdf.png


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Do you have suitable females as well for these guys?


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You do keep finding some truly gorgeous fish don't you Anna ? Drool..


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a Yellow Half-moon Prize winning female that will suit both of the first 2 males. 

This is the only female I have left.

No call for Crowntail females and they are too expensive to bring in.

Yellow HM female is $25 (or $20 if you purchase one of the males) 


Yes I try to pick the best in color, finnage from only the trusted Breeders that I know personally. They guarantee me the finest in true Thailand Betta breeding.


----------

